# 200sx Component question...



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....so I got a decent component speaker system for my 200sx. I am in the process of installing them in the doors and was wondering where the best place would be to put the crossover? I don't want to get in caught in the window or anything?

Thoughts?


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

Most people use the space where the arm rest goes. So like that little cavity, but on the door. The window shouldn't be a problem because it rolls between the inner and outer door. Or atleast mine does. 
I suggest this cavity because on my sentra, that is where the door lock actuator goes. When i installed my own power locks, i put the solenoid there and it fits perfectly. I'm sure its big enough for your crossover. test and fit before you throw everything back on the door though!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Gimp said:


> Okay....so I got a decent component speaker system for my 200sx. I am in the process of installing them in the doors and was wondering where the best place would be to put the crossover? I don't want to get in caught in the window or anything?
> 
> Thoughts?


Well considering it is a BITCH to run wiring through the factory wire loom into the door I recommend putting the crossover on the back side of the door panel. That way you only have to run onw wire through the loom to the x over. This is provided the tweeter is also in the door panel.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Is it even possible to use the fit the wire in the only rubber boot on the door? I'm considering drilling a hole...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> Is it even possible to use the fit the wire in the only rubber boot on the door? I'm considering drilling a hole...


Yes, I ran 12 gauge speaker wire through it. I pulled the boot free from the door and a-pillar, made the boot as straight as I could, I then taped the speaker wire to a metal coat hanger and pushed it through, worked good but takes some time.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

i did exactly what wes did, but with 16 guage for my door locks. Worked good, but was time consuming. Much better the tryin got cut a hole cause then you gotta tape it all up and such, keep it protected.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, I finished installing them this weekend.....wow....took a whole 2 hours!  The difference in the sound between components in front and a 2 way in the BOTTOM of the door is amazing!!


----------

